# villa in kefalonia or lefkada



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

hi everyone we are planning to spend our holidays in Greece this summer and I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions to rent a villa in the above islands...or any websites that I can visit will be much a[appreciated .

thank you!!!


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi. take a look @ jamesvillas.co.uk


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

tpebop said:


> Hi. take a look @ jamesvillas.co.uk


thank you so much i've forgoten about them...we found the perfect place there :clap2:

cheers


----------

